# Canadian Open



## golflover206 (Jul 18, 2006)

GOLF
Canadian Open
Sept. 7-10
This PGA Tour event takes place at the 6,946-yard Hamilton Golf & Country Club in Hamilton, Ontario. The total purse is $5 million, with $810,000 going to the winner. Last year Mark Calcavecchia won by one shot (at 5-under 275) over Ben Crane and Ryan Moore despite only managing one birdie total in the third and fourth rounds. It was Calcavecchia's first win since the 2001 Phoenix Open. "One birdie on the weekend and I win the tournament," Calcavecchia said. "I bet that's never happened." Golf bettors shouldn't expect a similar scenario this year. With top players such as Tiger Woods, Phil Mickelson, Retief Goosen and Ernie Els not expected to play, Vijay Singh, the 2004 champion, and Canadian Mike Weir likely will be the sportsbook favorites. Golf bettors also may want to monitor the odds on U.S. Open champ Geoff Ogilvy, who has been playing well of late.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

When I think of the Canadian Open, I always seem to remember the year Lee Trevino won the U.S. Open, the British Open and the Canadian, to be the first man to hold the titles for the open tournaments in three countries at once.

Wasn't it played at Royal Montreal for quite a while? I have family in Montreal and they got me on that course through some people they knew... That had to be one of the most beautiful courses I ever saw.

I just added an edit to this post - I had questioned whether the Canadian Open was actually a PGA event. I just saw a bit of it on tv and there is certainly the PGA logo plastered everywhere, so I guess it is. I always thought it was a non-tour event that was simply popular enough to draw a crowd, but was unofficial money.


----------

